# 1963 Schwinn Stingray originals line up all 3 colors



## vastingray

three original 63 stingrays all 3 colors available


----------



## NickM

I'm going to stop my membership here if you keep posting pictures of your bikes   Makes me wanna toss mine out haha.  Great bikes man!


----------



## Jaxon

I'll Take them! Oh this isn't a for sale thread...  Very Cool line up of bikes.!!!


----------



## rfeagleye

That is SO cool! Great bikes and great pics!


----------



## stoney

OH MANNN, love the little hot rod Stingrays   Good to see them


----------



## Sambikeman

....... I Wish I Would Have Kept My Early Rays ,,,,,,, Those Are Sweet ........


----------



## 67Ramshorn

What a killer line up. Okay, I will take them off your hands.....


----------



## Clark58mx

Very cool. Love the early stingray look.


----------



## REC

What were the months on these?
Wow!
REC


----------



## vastingray

Thanks Rec  June , July ,August


----------



## joekaufmann

vastingray said:


> View attachment 370598 View attachment 370597 View attachment 370596 View attachment 370595 three original 63 stingrays all 3 colors available



Hi, I am the clearance supervisor for the History Channel show Secret Restoration. On one episode of the show we are restoring a Schwinn Stingray. We would like to license the top photo showing the three colors of the bikes. Please email me at joe.kaufmann@spokestudios.com . Thanks


----------



## Robert Troub

vastingray said:


> View attachment 370598 View attachment 370597 View attachment 370596 View attachment 370595 three original 63 stingrays all 3 colors available



That's very impressive


----------



## joekaufmann

Attachment 370598 is the one we would want. Please email me direct so. we can discuss this.


----------



## indycycling

Awesome bikes Tom!


----------



## JLF

Great collection of ‘63’s!


----------



## Lalo

vastingray said:


> View attachment 370598 View attachment 370597 View attachment 370596 View attachment 370595 three original 63 stingrays all 3 colors available


----------



## Lalo

Are they  available?


----------



## Lalo

Are  they  available


----------



## Lalo




----------



## DonChristie

Hubba, Hubba, Hubba! Very nice!


----------



## Grey Ghost

These pics are like a time machine.
Not only are they fun to look at, they provide a clear historical picture of Schwinn/Americana at this period.

Thanks for posting this.


----------

